# Eclipse + JBoss + JSF



## raptor (16. Aug 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich darf mich jetzt ein wenig mit JavaServer Faces befassen. Das ganze soll letztendlich in Eclipse erstellt werden und auf JBoss laufen.
Leider habe ich weder von JBoss noch von JSF so viel Ahnung, dass ich einfach loslegen könnte. Also habe ich mir diverse Tutorials im Internet angeschaut und auch 2-3 ausprobiert. Brillianter Weise scheitere ich immer an gewissen Punkte, wenn bestimmte Einstellungen in meiner Eclipse Version (3.3.0) nicht vorhanden sind. So z.B. hier:
http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/jsf/dev_resource/JSFTutorial-RC3/JSFTools_tutorial.html
In Bild 2 habe ich nur die selbst angelegte SUN-RI. In Bild 4 ist die rechte Auswahlbox leer. Ich habe dabei eigentlich gedacht, dass ich die Elemente unter "Setup" alle soweit installiert habe.
Außerdem habe ich mir das Sun Java EE Tutorial mal angeschaut (http://java.sun.com/javaee/5/docs/tutorial/doc/index.html). 
Wie ich mittlerweile erfahren habe, ist es wohl auch etwas illusorisch, dass man Java EE innerhalb von ein paar Stunden kapiert bzw. programmieren kann. 
Wie würdet ihr vorgehen? Das Problem ist, dass ich hier in der Firma auch mal zu Ergebnissen kommen muss. Privat wäre es ja nicht so das Problem, da könnte ich mir die Zeit nehmen.


----------



## orribl (16. Aug 2007)

Hi raptor,

Zu deinem Problem mit den fehlenden JSF-Libraries:
Wie auf Bild 1 zu sehen ist, werden hier wirklich nur die jsf implementierungen aufgenommen, jsf benoetigt aber noch weitere bibliotheken, die du im Bild 2 sehen kannst.
Daher musst du den Schritt, der in Bild 1 zu sehen ist 2 x wiederholen (Einmal mit Commons als Library-Name und den angegebenen Libraries und einmal mit JSTL als Namen). Hierbei aber die Checkbox nicht setzten....
Dann solltest du auch bei Bild 4 das gleiche sehen...


----------



## raptor (16. Aug 2007)

orribl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Daher musst du den Schritt, der in Bild 1 zu sehen ist 2 x wiederholen [...]


Oh ja! Bin jetzt nen Schritt weiter. Vielen Dank. Mal gucken wann die nächsten Hürden kommen.


----------



## raptor (16. Aug 2007)

Nun stehe ich wieder auf dem Schlauch. Vermutlich vor lauter Unwissenheit. Leider ist hier im Moment niemand, den ich fragen könnte.

Bei dem Schritt "Create a JSF JSP Page" habe ich fest gestellt, dass die Code Completion nicht mehr funktioniert. Warum auch immer... Ich habe alles manuell eingegeben und dachte eigentlich alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Aber letztendlich läuft die Anwendung nicht. Der JBoss sagt mir, dass es die Anwendung nicht gibt (404).


----------



## orribl (16. Aug 2007)

Gibts in der Console irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen?
Kannst du auch mal den Jsp-Code posten?
Wie rufst du die Seite den auf? Machst du da 'ne umleitung von 'ner andern jsp aus?


----------



## raptor (16. Aug 2007)

Wie gesagt, ich habe versucht mich am Tutorial zu halten. Hat so leider nicht geklappt. Hier mal die Konsole und die login.jsp 



			
				console hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 14:56:00,453 INFO  [Server] Starting JBoss (MX MicroKernel)...
> 14:56:00,468 INFO  [Server] Release ID: JBoss [Trinity] 4.2.1.GA (build: SVNTag=JBoss_4_2_1_GA date=200707131605)
> 14:56:00,468 INFO  [Server] Home Dir: D:\Programme\jboss-4.2.1.GA
> 14:56:00,484 INFO  [Server] Home URL: file:/D:/Programme/jboss-4.2.1.GA/
> ...






```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<%@taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f" %>
<%@taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>
<html>
<f:view>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Insert title here</title>
</head>
<body>
	<h:form>
		<h:messages layout="table"></h:messages>
		<h:outputLabel rendered="true" value="Name"></h:outputLabel>
		<h:inputText tabindex="0" value="#{loginBean.name}"></h:inputText>
	</h:form>
</body>
</f:view>
</html>
```


----------



## orribl (16. Aug 2007)

Sieht so aus als waere dein Port 1098, den JBoss benoetigt, belegt. Du kannnst diesen Port aber aendern:
wiki.jboss.org/wiki/Wiki.jsp?page=ConfiguringTheJNDINamingServiceInConfjbossSystem.xml


----------



## raptor (19. Aug 2007)

Ich habe das ganze jetzt noch mal zu Hause mit einer aktuelleren Version des Tutorials versucht (http://help.eclipse.org/help33/inde...oc.user/html/concepts/jsf_source_editing.html).

Leider bekomme ich es immer noch nicht so recht hin. Ich glaube, ein Fehler könnte folgendes Pop-Up sein:
http://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=javafehlermk9.png

Leider weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich damit anfangen soll.
In den Details steht auch nicht viel mehr drin.


----------



## raptor (20. Aug 2007)

Ich habe das Tutorial jetzt nochmal komplett neu gemacht. 1:1 umgesetzt und es funktioniert. Seltsam, denn ich dachte, dass hätte ich gestern schon getan. Das einzige was bei mir anders als im Tutorial ist, die Seite die geöffnet wird ist nicht login.faces sondern login.jsp.


----------



## raptor (23. Aug 2007)

Ich bin jetzt soweit, dass ich es auf'm JBoss laufen lassen *muss* (Projektbestimmung). Leider läuft die Anwendung bei mir nur auf dem Tomcat (und das auch nur in der 6er Version). Was muss man denn machen um das auf'm JBoss laufen lassen zu können?


----------



## raptor (24. Aug 2007)

Ich habe jetzt JSF bei mir in Eclipse über JBoss 4.2 zum Laufen gebracht. Problem war, dass ich keine Ahnung hatte, was der JBoss alles hat und kann. Zuvor habe ich die JSF Libs selbst ins Projekt hinzugefügt. Wie ich aber jetzt gelesen habe, hat JBoss bereits JSF integriert und mal soll die Bibliotheken eben *nicht* extra hinzufügen (http://wiki.jboss.org/wiki/Wiki.jsp?page=JBossWithJSFCDDL). Gesagt, getan. Und nun funktioniert es auch. Jetzt habe ich nur noch das Problem, dass mein "altes" Projekt schon völlig fehlkonfiguriert ist.  :roll:


----------



## orribl (24. Aug 2007)

Du kannst auch MyFaces (nicht Suns RI) mit JBOSS verwenden:
wiki.jboss.org/wiki/Wiki.jsp?page=JBoss5AndMyFaces


----------



## raptor (27. Aug 2007)

orribl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst auch MyFaces (nicht Suns RI) mit JBOSS verwenden:
> wiki.jboss.org/wiki/Wiki.jsp?page=JBoss5AndMyFaces


Jo. So wie ich es verstanden habe sind im JBoss (habe Version 4.2) die MyFaces Bibliotheken eh schon drin. Das dumme ist, dass ich das mit den Sun RI machen soll. Und wenn ich die einfach 1:1 ersetze, funktioniert das Projekt nicht mehr.


----------



## raptor (24. Sep 2007)

In der JBoss Version die ich habe (4.2.1) müssten eigentlich die Sun RI drin sein.

btw: Wie kann ich hier den Haken für erledigt setzen??


----------



## Gast (27. Okt 2007)

Hello! Good Site! Thanks you! wkehaavkfqoqbk


----------

